
Ask HN: We're building a visual builder for cloud platforms - mlejva
Hello,
my friend and I have been building a visual builder for AWS, Google Cloud, and Azure. Think Webflow for AWS. We would like to know whether you&#x27;d be interested in such a service? 
Take a look at our landing page - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codelines.dev<p>With our tool, you&#x27;d be able to connect different resources (e.g.: database, cloud functions, storage) on a graphical canvas. Then configure each resource to behave in some predefined way. For example, cloud function can expose its HTTPS endpoint, crop uploaded image and then save it into the storage for the given user.<p>The way we came to this idea was that we have been creating different projects for the last ~2 months. We noticed that every time we were building almost identical backend solutions with Google Cloud platform. And we were spending literally days building these solutions.
======
chmielewski
This is interesting, thanks. I've got a similar side project that involves a
TUI ncurses menu to choose and input values which are used to spin up QEMU\KVM
instances without using libvert et al.

